# Plexus Slim



## walkinhorsechic (Mar 25, 2014)

It's so funny that you posted this; I have been reading about it recently trying to decide if it's worth the money to try it. On the website, it doesn't mention a diet or exercise change so my question is - is this really the case? Did you do nothing but add in the Plexus Slim to your current lifestyle or did you make other changes at the same time to contribute to your weight loss?


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

As with all things involving weight loss, what you eat and how much is important  But there are no counting calories and no starving yourself! I am able to eat pizza, pasta, bread, etc and STILL lose weight...I just watch what I eat through the day. Plexus also cuts down on your cravings so you don't eat as much. Exercise is not necessary, but encouraged. Plexus pulls toxins out of the body and paired with the Accelerator pill will accelerate weight loss. You also need to drink half your body weight, in ounces, of water each day to help flush the toxins out.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I have not increased my exercise (which is working at the barn and riding horses) and I have been losing weight. I plan on joining a gym, simply because I want to and I've wanted to for awhile now.


----------

